# Suggestion for feet to resolve table stability



## Jmcp (27 May 2015)

Hi,

I am pretty much a novice woodworker, I fumble about in my garage from time to time and occasionally come out with something. I have managed to cobble together a table that I have been making over the past few weeks, it is nothing starting but since I have been making it from logs I chopped from a storm damaged tree, I am growing attached to the little project, it is just a small occasional type table, no design created before hand, just put it together as I went along with whatever I managed to mill from the logs. 

Well, due to lack of design before hand, I am concerned about the stability of it and would like to address it before I attach the top and perform the last of the sanding and apply the finish to the legs (Already applied finish to the table top). I have attached a picture below and what I am looking for is suggestions on style of feet to widen the bottom of the legs or any other thoughts would be welcome.


Cheers, John


----------



## blackrodd (27 May 2015)

There's various types of table stabilising, on this link,__

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=table ... ble%20feet
Just add the version you like to you're table.
HTH Regards Rodders


----------



## Jmcp (28 May 2015)

Hi Rodders,

Thanks for the reply. I spotted a set of double wedge shape feet in your link that may well work, I will ponder over those.

Cheers, John


----------

